

Rule 110, or, how a little orange dot becomes a universal computer - jsomers
http://jsomers.net/110

======
jsomers
Whoops, sorry about that. I've now calmed down the script and (significantly)
limited the number of iterations.

There is a small blinking orange square in the top left-hand corner of the
page that should start the cascade if you click or hit any key. May only work
in FF atm.

------
Maciek416
You should probably limit the number of iterations that this executes :)

------
socratees
That script almost crashed my browser.

------
newsdog
Blank page for me

